# Firefox friert wegen Flashplayer ein



## pixelchef (2. August 2012)

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein Problem mit dem Firefox. Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Flashplayer das gesamte System ausbremst. Ich arbeite mit den aktuellen Versionen von Firefox und auch vom Flashplayer. Sonst nutze ich Win 7 64 bit. Wenn ich das Plugin deaktiviere funktioniert alles wunderbar. Nur ohne Flash. Wenn ich wieder einschalte, bleibt das System stehen und ich kann nicht mal den Firefox runterfahren. Das System steht still. Nach einer Minute bekomme ich eine Reaktion auf mein Click und es friert wieder ein. 
Hat jemand eine Lösung?
Jetzt schon danke für die Hilfe.
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## Dimenson (5. August 2012)

Ja Hallo,

und ich dachte ich bin der einzigste mit dem Problem. Ich selbst benutze auch den neuesten Firefox und Flash Player Plugin. Ab und zu ist es so das ich eine Seite öffnen möchte und dann geht erstmal gar nix, wenn ich dann den Ressourcen Monitor öffne, sehe ich immer dann den Flash Plugin Blafasel auf keine Rückmeldung. Ja es gibt auch Internetseiten die ich einfach momentan nicht besuchen kann. 

naja ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Fröschi (9. August 2012)

Hast Du auch die gleichen Probleme, wenn Du Chrome benutzt? Wäre interessant dies mal auszuprobieren...


----------



## ComFreek (18. August 2012)

Welche Versionen von Firefox & Flash Player hast du denn?

Ich habe erst letztens von Instabilitäten mit Firefox 13 und Flash Player XY gelesen.


----------



## pixelchef (19. August 2012)

Chrome habe ich nicht auf dem Rechner und habe Sorgen bei der Installation und Deinstallation bleibt zu viel Müll auf dem Rechner.
Firefox ist 14.0.1 und Shockwave Flash Plugin 11.3.300.217. Ich habe jetzt den Player deaktiviert.

Mit besten Grüssen
pixelchef


----------



## Joe (27. September 2012)

Habe die selben Probleme. Helfen soll es den Player zu deinstallen und ne ältere Version drauf zu machen. Updates beheben nicht das Problem wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Es kann sein das es reicht den Flashplayer zu deinstallieren und dann die neueste Version nochmal auszuprobieren.
Wie gesagt die Updates verschleppen das Problem ab einer gewissen Version immer nur von daher ist seit dieser verbuggten Version immer mit diesen Fehlern , Freezes und Abstürzen zu rechnen.
War bisher zu faul das nochmals zu beheben.. hatte damals zwichenzeitlich ne Systemwiederherstellung machen müssen und schwupps war das Problem wieder da (logischerweisse). Von daher weiss ich aber das es funktioniert.. muss man halt nochmal nach dem Artikel googeln der beschreibt welche Version da die zuletzt stabile war.

Gruß Joe.


----------



## Frezl (27. September 2012)

Ich bin beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin. Bei mir stürzt das Plugin oft ab, z. B. wenn ich ein Video auf Vollbild mache. Manchmal kommt auch nur Ton, aber kein Bild.

Habe Flash deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht, aber anscheinend liegt es tatsächlich an der neuesten Version. Wo bekommt man denn ne alte her?

In Chrome habe ich keine Probleme, daher benutze ich z. Zt. den zum Streams schauen.

Viele Grüße
Frezl


----------



## Joe (27. September 2012)

http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
da gibts den aktuellsten Player sowie ältere frag mich aber nicht welcher ich glaube der 10.3er war der letzte stabile.

Ganz unten findet sich noch der Uninstaller der alles restlos wegputzt.
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player...n_Download_the_Adobe_Flash_Player_uninstaller


----------



## pixelchef (28. September 2012)

Danke ich werde am Wochenende mal das deinstallieren und neu raufspielen versuchen.
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## pixelchef (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hole den Beitreg mal wieder raus. Ich habe jetzt alles Aktuelle installiert und es friert immer noch ein.

Gruss pixelchef


----------



## Güvenlik87 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte auch Firefox benutzt und bei mir ist es auch immer eingefroren. Ich habe mir dann Chrome installiert und hatte seit dem keine Einfrierungen mehr.
Ich kann dir nur raten einen anderen Browser zu nutzen.


----------



## Johannes Meier (10. Juni 2013)

> Ich habe mir dann Chrome installiert und hatte seit dem keine Einfrierungen mehr


Stimmt, Chrome funktioniert einwandfrei. Speichert zwar alle noch so irrelevanten Daten für Mutter Google aber soll mir egal sein ^^

Generell, Firefox ist seit langem nichtmehr so gut wie es mal war. Nutzt IE oder Chrome, mit Abstand die Besten momentan. Bei Chrome finde ich die Synchronisation der AddOns saugeil


----------



## Rainve (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe dein Vorschlag denn IE zu benutzen war ein schlechter Witz.
Der Internet Explorer kommt immer an letzter Stelle außer man hat es gerne 2 Jahre hinten nach zu sein.


----------



## ComFreek (10. Juni 2013)

Christoph Werner hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe dein Vorschlag denn IE zu benutzen war ein schlechter Witz.
> Der Internet Explorer kommt immer an letzter Stelle außer man hat es gerne 2 Jahre hinten nach zu sein.



Ich hoffe dein Kommentar war ebenzu ein schlechter Witz.

Der IE 10 ist relativ modern und schnell! Sofern man sich nicht auf Seiten mit WebGL oder anderen exotischeren Dingen bewegt, ist nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Rainve (11. Juni 2013)

Ja wie du bereits gesagt hast "relativ".

Wenn ich Webseiten aufrufe bei denen die Hälfte nicht gerendert bzw. ausgeführt wird ist es natürlich vollkommen klar, dass diese schnell laden. Vor allem wenn man oftmals extra auf die für den IE optimierte Seite weitergeleitet wird, welche nur die Hälfte der Features enthält als die Versionen für z.B. Chrome oder Safari. Wenn ich Webseiten besuche dann möchte ich auch dass diese genau so angezeigt werden wie sich die Entwickler das vorgestellt haben.

Vergleich doch mal die Unterstützung von HTML5 im Chrome und im IE10 auf http://html5test.com/.

Außerdem besitzt der IE kein richtiges Plugin System.

Ich lass mich aber auch gerne anders belehren.


----------

